# Were You Spanked As A Kid?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes or no?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

well, not quite spanking but more chased up the stairs whilst having my arse whacked.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah. i got spanked a lot and mostly w/ a belt. lol, i got the fly swatter from my grandma a few times. also wooden spoons and hangers.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No, not that I remember... but I have never done many bad things as a kid.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I got the full beating by a drunk daddy. But sure, i got spanked too.



tea111red said:


> yeah. i got spanked a lot and mostly w/ a belt. lol


I got the belt quite often. At first i ran and made him chase me out of fear, but eventually it didn't even hurt anymore so i didn't run away. At least the times he used the belt, he wasn't using his fists. So i kind of developed this strategy where id plead for him to not use the belt as a way to make him use it lol. It worked 70% of the time.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I got the belt quite often. At first i ran and made him chase me out of fear, but eventually it didn't even hurt anymore so i didn't run away. At least the times he used the belt, he wasn't using his fists. So i kind of developed this strategy where id plead for him to not use the belt as a way to make him use it lol. It worked 70% of the time.


running away......lol. i did that, too.

it seems like my parents stopped spanking me when i started grabbing the belt from them more when they'd swat at me. i got tired of it...


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

ya and i'd bet it's part of the reason I'm a screwed up mess now


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Where I went to elementary school, a part of punishment was spanking by the principal. I remember my 5th grade year, my buddy wrote a note and passed it to me in class and told me to give it to the girl sitting in front of me. Well she told the teacher what it said and I was sent to the principals office where I was beat with a belt so bad it friggin hurt all because I didn't want to snitch and tell the teacher my friend wrote it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe when I was a toddler. I have no memory of it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

tea111red said:


> running away......lol. i did that, too.
> 
> it seems like my parents stopped spanking me when i started grabbing the belt from them more when they'd swat at me. i got tired of it...


It must have been a real surprised to your parents when you grabbed that belt the first time haha. Priceless faces no doubt.

I was way too scared of my dad to do that. He wasn't messing around. If i had grabbed the belt i would have been punched and slapped repeatedly lol.
Thankfully mom took us out of that crazy house and that was the last time my old man touched me physically.



SFC01 said:


> well, not quite spanking but more chased up the stairs whilst having my arse whacked.


After my grandfather was diagnosed with brain tumor he got kind of angry all the time. I guess either out of fear or pain, or both. But after he had his daily glass of Brandy on his favorite chair, he wanted his quiet time and it was a rule. So if we made too much noise we got chased like that up the stairs by him and his cane lol. He got me and my brother a few times on the ***. The old man would never climb the stairs all the way up though. All he did was climb one or two and try very hard to hit us with that long wood cane while swearing and calling us names.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah

I don't agree with it.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I got hit a few times but only hard enough to upset me, it wasn't common.

The problem with spanking is that even a day or two later a child can remember being upset because they were hit but have no idea why they were hit, rendering it pointless.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Scrub-Zero said:


> It must have been a real surprised to your parents when you grabbed that belt the first time haha. Priceless faces no doubt.
> 
> I was way too scared of my dad to do that. He wasn't messing around. If i had grabbed the belt i would have been punched and slapped repeatedly lol.
> Thankfully mom took us out of that crazy house and that was the last time my old man touched me physically.


i don't think they were that surprised. they had already done a lot to me and knew i fought back or tried to put up a fight. i had already dealt w/ a lot of physical beatings and punishments by various family members by that time, too. i think after a point you just do what you feel you have to do to try to get things to stop. i did anyway.

yeah...i can imagine things were crazy.....bet you felt a lot of relief once finally away.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just a smack woth the hand when misbehaving but not often. I have no issue with a hand smack.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - only when I was really young, though. My mm would also come after me with a wooden spoon. My dad just spanked me using his hand.

No belts or anything like that.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I got slapped once, but no spankings.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

few times, mostly when i was extremely young. and only by my grandmother


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

yeah a few times


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

No, only as an adult was I ever spanked. I get spanked still.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

tea111red said:


> i don't think they were that surprised. they had already done a lot to me and knew i fought back or tried to put up a fight. i had already dealt w/ a lot of physical beatings and punishments by various family members by that time, too. i think after a point you just do what you feel you have to do to try to get things to stop. i did anyway.


Sorry about the abuse you went through. Must have been pretty hard.

And yeah, it felt good to get away from the old man, but i wish i could say the story ended there.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Sorry about the abuse you went through. Must have been pretty hard.
> 
> And yeah, it felt good to get away from the old man, but i wish i could say the story ended there.


thank you....sorry you've had a tough life, too.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope. Parents never hit me. 
I sometimes think if they hit me I would get used to being humiliated and would have a better chance at surviving in society.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes. My mom would make me bend over her knees and then spank me using a wooden paddle. It was one of those that had a ball attached to it with think elastic. The one she used didn't have the ball anymore. 

One time she couldn't find the paddle so she used a ping pong paddle on me. It broke which got me into more trouble. 

And I wasn't a bad kid. Just did the usual kid stuff - leaving the street when told not to, going to friends house next door, talking back. I got good grades and didn't get into trouble at school.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No I wasn't. And it's been illegal to smack in schools since the 80's so they weren't allowed to beat me up for not knowing what 34573 x 32424 is.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am honestly surprised there is an equal amount of spanking and non spanking going on here. I thought this practice was dying out.. I realize a lot of older members might have voted though.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i was spanked until i was 10- 11, hand spankings, no spoons or belts. i had so much shame over it (still do!), that i can't believe it's healthy to punish a child this way.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Throughout my childhood and i think it almost continued into my early teens. I think its abuse.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah with the belt more than a couple times but not a ton. Get like 7-8 hits...ouch. Lol my sister used to move her hand. My mom did stop spanking by time my baby sis was born, lucky her. I won't spank my kids.

My dad's new wife took it to the extreme once beating me and her nephew with switches or branches or some ****. Got it off a bush...me and her nephew may of even picked it out. Her brother beat me once too, I was so in shock because the guy was so cool and while I don't remember what I did, i do remember it not fitting the crime. Not sure what was up with those two, quite sure it's probably common place in their country, most likely my mom's too actually, my mom would never do that though.But you don't do that **** here in the US, beating other people's kids(without permission), can get in trouble even if the parents do that to their own kids sometimes... **** wrong with them


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

yes, its normal for asian culture... they didn't realize that it was child abuse.


----------



## Rainyfall (May 17, 2016)

I got the belt as a kid for being too loud, the irony..... of having severe social anxiety as a kid, and not talking in school, to come home and get in trouble for talking too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> it seems like my parents stopped spanking me when i started grabbing the belt from them more when they'd swat at me. i got tired of it...


I got spanked more when I did that. :serious:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Demon Soul said:


> I am honestly surprised there is an equal amount of spanking and non spanking going on here. I thought this practice was dying out.. I realize a lot of older members might have voted though.


You live in Scandinavia right? It was still quite common in the UK when I was younger, and it's still really common in the US (in fact in the US it's still legal in schools as well in a bunch of states.)


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

For me it was the other way around. I spanked my parents.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, when I was a kid pretty much everyone used to get spanked. I would like to say "well it did me no harm", but I can't say that, because _I don't have access to the control version of me in a parallel universe who wasn't spanked and is CEOmentallyhealthysuperbob._

Sorry, it always pisses me off when people try to justify it with that **** .

Hitting kids, nah, never gonna be down with that.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I've made a few threads about this before, under another user name. Yeah I was spanked, sometimes with a hand, sometimes with a belt. My mom was my abuser though, I got slapped a lot, and punched, and kicked, and cursed at....from a very young age. The worst part of all of it for me was the emotional abuse....she would sometimes smile while she was beating the crap out of me. I swear the woman got some kind of sick enjoyment out of it. My dad did stick up for me a few times but mostly he ignored it, pretended like it wasn't even happening. I think sometimes he chose my mom over me....either that or he was in a whole, whole lot of denial and had no idea what was going on. Which....I find very hard to believe.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

I used to get the switch (a tree branch)...the worse part was I had to pick the branch out myself.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I was never spanked. The only time either of my parents ever laid a hand on me, I was 12 and begging them not to make me go to school because the girls had promised to push me into the river on a school trip. My dad grabbed me by the collar and dragged me out to the car.

Of course, my mother was emotionally abusive and overprotective so I never gave them cause to 'discipline' me.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

Yep. Hand, belt or wooden spoon on bare ***. OUCH!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My mom use to spank us with a clothes hanger from time to time. Eventually she learned to do so with all three or four of them because it will hurt more. My dad never did since he's just too burn out most of the time after work at home to really care about anything since he sees most of the bs at home being small irrelevant stuff that would just resolve itself eventually, as long as we are alive, well fed and not doing bad things that harm others. Once I grew up, I realize he really probably did have the right mentality as a parent.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

SD92 said:


> No I wasn't. And it's been illegal to smack in schools since the 80's so they weren't allowed to beat me up for not knowing what 34573 x 32424 is.


I managed to miss out on the school smackings by a few years luckily.

Reminds me when we had an "old school" supply teacher in for the day. We wound him up so much, throwing things at him, verbals, static shocks etc, he lost his rag and turned round and slapped the nearest boy round the face - the boy he slapped was a right nerdy square - the only one not messing around. The supply teacher slapped his glasses across the room and broke them ! We all fell on the floor, laughing our tits off.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Skip to 5:00 for the spanking.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

my parents used the cane lol. i remember the day i broke free of that when i grabbed the cane and ran around the dining table while they tried to chase me, i was about 12.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, the belt, the shoe, the spoon, and the hand. My parents actually lectured me, because I don't use physical abuse on my kids as a form of discipline. My mother in law tried to slap my kid once, and I told her if she laid a hand on my daughter she would need to leave our house and never come back.

I hate violence, and my kids for the most part are very well behaved - as was I as a child. Getting slapped for being a few minutes late, or accidentally breaking a dish and the such is just outrageous. Not doing my homework, would result in the belt from my father. I knew my mother meant business when she said she was going to tell my dad I did something wrong.

My oldest brother got it the worst though, I'll never forget seeing his glasses get tossed across the dining room for having the audacity for putting his elbows on the table while eating. It takes quite a slap across the face to get that sort of distance.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah
> 
> I don't agree with it.


Some parents don't seem to know boundaries of physical discipline. It's a tough one. It gets grey. If your kid intentionally hits someone, I wouldn't bat an eye and a butt spanking. Other things: I guess showing them value through punishment. Making them do extra chores, taking away their things, etc. Time outs are bull****, I'd say. "Go sit in your room with all the cool **** you have." No. Even sitting/standing in the corner can just make them ruminate. And if they're really unruly, what'll that solve when they just walk away. Some kids can be real ****heads. Rambunctious, at the very least. I do realize autism and all that, but you get what I mean.

Parents shaking babies out there. It's just such a fuzzy line because you also have ****head parents.



AussiePea said:


> Just a smack woth the hand when misbehaving but not often. I have no issue with a hand smack.


Same. I was never hit with objects. Though I'd say the worst, maybe, would've been from mom. She'd use her nails. Like grabbing your arm and digging her nails into your arm. Never usually breaking skin, but yeah, scratching happened. My brother, sister and I, in different combos, would fight in the backseat, and mom, while driving, would reach back with her hand and try to claw-grip legs/knees. We'd mash up against each door to avoid the wrath. Lol. She'd sometimes just threaten and we'd laugh sometimes, trying to avoid her "claws."


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Not enough, obviously.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No but I do now


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

The 5 of us were, and the 5 of us don't agree with it.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> yes, its normal for asian culture... they didn't realize that it was child abuse.





Blue Dino said:


> My mom use to spank us with a clothes hanger from time to time. Eventually she learned to do so with all three or four of them because it will hurt more. My dad never did since he's just too burn out most of the time after work at home to really care about anything since he sees most of the bs at home being small irrelevant stuff that would just resolve itself eventually, as long as we are alive, well fed and not doing bad things that harm others. Once I grew up, I realize he really probably did have the right mentality as a parent.


Yeah, my mom also used wired hangers to smack us in the ***. That's Good 'ol Asian culture for ya lol


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes. Nothing extreme like belts or paddleboards, just an open palm. Not very often either, that I can recall. And always by my parents, not at school or anything.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah a fair amount. Usually with clothing hangers. Or a feather duster stick. Growing up in an asian household, this is a very popular punishing tool.










Then I came to America and I've learned from my elementary school classmate Billy of this thing that is called "being grounded." When I told Billy what my parents do to me when I misbehave, Billy thought I was actually a slave from a dictating warlord.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

^This and no running away from it. We'd get whipped a few times on the thighs or bum. Hurt like hell.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

My mum smacked my hand, and sometimes I told her it didn't hurt because it was fun to see her face.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Like the little hellspawn I was, yes. Deserved every bit, even when I was innocent.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

There was a lot of bad domestic violence in my home, so while I was never spanked I was choked a few times. Terrifying.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes spanked by parents and teachers.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No but I was spanked as an adult but only in the future, too bad I can't remember though...


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Wasn't spanked but was hit sometimes.


----------

